
How to Understand Developing Native, Hybrid and Progressive Web Apps - digidondraper
https://creatorsneverdie.com/blog/item?q=the-cost-of-developing-native-hyrbid-progressive-web-apps
======
b_t_s
"It can take up to 2x-3x times longer to make an Android app" . Is this still
true? Was it ever really true? I've seen android features tend to take a bit
longer, but we're talking like 20% longer, 7 years ago. Now, in the age of
kotlin/swift, better android tooling, numerous iPhone sizes/DPIs, the Notch™,
etc, etc I think I think the playing field is pretty level.

~~~
asnrk
Matching UI to designs was horrible on Android, at least as of ~1.5yrs ago.
Even if designers were shooting for "Material". Plenty of rough edges. I
wouldn't say 2x-3x longer for a typical project, though.

I could see there being issues with relatively new-to-Android developers not
appreciating the degree to which advice from the official docs, especially
relating to structuring applications, should be taken with a largish dose of
salt, leading to slow-and-getting-slower development as an Android project
went along.

~~~
kkarakk
To get to the level of world class competitiveness i'd say it's true. if you
want to compete with say instagram then android is such a PITA to design for.

As for your second point, i've always followed the official docs,are you
saying there's another way?

~~~
asnrk
Square's guides and libraries in particular were a great place to start when
last I worked on Android (2017). They filled in a lot of dumb gaps in basic,
common functionality, and their guides and blog posts on Android topics
generally left me feeling more confident in them than in Google's Android
team. They were among the ones calling "the Emperor has no clothes!" over
fragments, for instance, and they described and built alternatives.

It does look like they've abandoned a couple of their big view-related Java
libs, which makes me wonder what they're using now. Seems they've switched to
Kotlin for a lot of stuff.

Don't remember their blog being on Medium (ick) but it is now, looks like:

[https://medium.com/square-corner-blog](https://medium.com/square-corner-blog)

------
neurotrace
Good content but that eye-searing blue and custom cursor really bother me.

------
dillonraphael
I only want to develop PWAs for now on.
[https://appsco.pe/](https://appsco.pe/)

